# Diabetes Support Advent Calendar



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2010)

I thought I would start our own Advent calendar, with a picture and a treat behind every 'door'.  I'm stealing stuff from the link that Richard posted earlier about the diabetes timeline on dLife!

Day 1:

Hesy Ra, first mention of diabetes 1552 BCE:







Today's treat, Sherbet Fountain!


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 1, 2010)

That liquorice had better have a hole down its middle!


----------



## gail1 (Dec 1, 2010)

I love it already sherbert foutain yum yum


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 1, 2010)

Also, it looks like Hesy Ra has a pile of sherbert fountains on that table! 

(either that or certain 'physical aids' that can't be mentioned prior to the watershed)


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hesy Ra has an iPod 

I've just blown sherbert all over my face 

Rob


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 1, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Also, it looks like Hesy Ra has a pile of sherbert fountains on that table!
> 
> (either that or certain 'physical aids' that can't be mentioned prior to the watershed)



Lol, Hmm see what you mean!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2010)

Apparently, the hieroglyphs translate as 'A Mars a day helps you work rest and play'


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Dec 1, 2010)

Sherbert fountains those where the days


----------



## treasure_ireland (Dec 1, 2010)

Robster65 said:


> Hesy Ra has an iPod
> 
> I've just blown sherbert all over my face
> 
> Rob



Haha he really does!

Ah this made me giggle!


----------



## AndyS (Dec 1, 2010)

My advent calendar would have tablet behind most of the doors.  I have to take so many of them every day (I mean scottish tablet of course ))

http://www.bestbritishfoods.com/Results.cfm?Category=3&secondary=43

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2010)

AndyS said:


> My advent calendar would have tablet behind most of the doors.  I have to take so many of them every day (I mean scottish tablet of course ))
> 
> http://www.bestbritishfoods.com/Results.cfm?Category=3&secondary=43
> 
> Andy



I see it's out of stock at the moment - are you the cause Andy?


----------



## gail1 (Dec 1, 2010)

Can I put in a request please please behind one of the windows can there be a BIG bar of chocolate mmmmmmmmm. If there is ITS mine all mine
yours hoping
gail


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2010)

gail1 said:


> Can I put in a request please please behind one of the windows can there be a BIG bar of chocolate mmmmmmmmm. If there is ITS mine all mine
> yours hoping
> gail



OK Gail, but I won't tell you which day or it won't be a surprise!


----------



## martindt1606 (Dec 1, 2010)

sherbert - just what the doc ordered.....especially as I cannot seem to get my blood above 4.2 today.


----------



## gail1 (Dec 1, 2010)

Northerner said:


> OK Gail, but I won't tell you which day or it won't be a surprise!



yours waiting in anticipation


----------



## AndyS (Dec 1, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I see it's out of stock at the moment - are you the cause Andy?



Hi Alan

I wish, I did have a small taste of it whilst working in Scotland a few weeks ago though.

A few months back I bought my DSN a box of chocolates for all of her help.  Just as I was about to leave I asked if she was going to open them so I could have one.

I dropped a bit of a clanger when I said "mmmmm these ones are my favourite"

Oops )

Andy


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 1, 2010)

Me no like !! (little stamp of feet - throw myself on the floor)


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2010)

Bit of a giveaway Andy!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2010)

Day 2, first diagnosis of disease later known as diabetes by Susruta of the Hindus, 600 BC






...and a nice slice of Belgian chocolate cake!


----------



## gail1 (Dec 2, 2010)

drool drool its so long since i have had a bit of cake like that. Im glad we have this calender as i went into superdrug yesterday and they had theirs on special ofter and i was so very temped


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 2, 2010)

'Ere, why's he got a meringue on his head?


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 2, 2010)

That looks more like a very large bird has annointed him with its droppings. 

The choc cake is now a pile of crumbs.   ...someone must have eaten it already. 

Rob


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 2, 2010)

omg god feed me now - I want it now!! (and the cake)


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2010)

Day 3, Charaka - Indian physician who discovered that ants were attracted to the sweet urine of a person with diabetes. Named the disease 'madhumeha' (honey urine) or 'iksumeha' (sugar cane urine). Better to use ants than tasteing it yourself, methinks!







Plus, today's treat - Spangles! Whatever happened to them?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2010)

Day 4. Appolonius of Memphis in the late 3rd Century BCE describes a condition with the terms 'without retention' (of urine) and 'without delay' (of urination. Yup, I remember that! 






...and today's treat, beloved of hikers, particularly in the Lake District - Kendal Mint Cake: pure sugar! I prefer the brown version


----------



## rossoneri (Dec 4, 2010)

You've chosen a bit of a miserable bunch so far Northerner, and the people you've chosen don't look too happy either!  

Anyway can we have someone with a smile on their face for tomorrow?  At the moment they all appear to be looking as happy at the prospect of all the festive nonsense as I am feeling.  

The Kendall Mint Cake made me smile though, I brought in a couple of bars, one white and one brown, into the office for the rest of the team at the beginning of this week to help them survive the "hard freeze" that had just been applied to our IT system in preparation for a big cutover in the New Year - apologies for the geek speak and humour but most of the team got the joke!  I impressed myself by resisting the temptation to have a piece.  The irony was that with the snow finally arriving in these parts during Monday and Wednesday night quite a lot of the team were stuck at home by the end of the week.  I subsequently enjoyed annoying them by saying they were all typical Southerners and that if they have saved their mint cake that I had so generously provided they could have ventured out on foot to make it into the office.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2010)

Haha! They are a bit grim, aren't they?  I'll see what I can do for tomorrow.


----------



## katie (Dec 4, 2010)

Good point rossoneri, I would be scared if I saw these people in my advent calendar 

Not that ive got one  

Not sure what spangles are northe!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2010)

katie said:


> Good point rossoneri, I would be scared if I saw these people in my advent calendar
> 
> Not that ive got one
> 
> Not sure what spangles are northe!



Spangles were boiled sweets that came in a huge variety of flavours and were ubiquitous in the '60s and '70s  Then, for some reason they stopped making them - felt a bit like it might if they stopped making Mars bars or jelly babies!


----------



## AJLang (Dec 4, 2010)

Are we allowed to put in requests or suggestions for what the chocolates or sweets might be?????? eg chocolate buttons or walnut whip or caramels or Turkish Delight or chocolate liquers........oh no now Ive got an absolutle major chocolate craving


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2010)

AJLang said:


> Are we allowed to put in requests or suggestions for what the chocolates or sweets might be?????? eg chocolate bit tons or walnut whip or caramels or Turkish Delight or chocolate liquers........oh no now Ive got an absolutle major chocolate craving



Quick! Think about fruit and carrots! 

You'll have to wait and see what surprises lie in store! Were you one of those children who opened the doors early?


----------



## ThunderBolt (Dec 4, 2010)

Spangles were ace. Real teeth breakers.  They made a comeback a couple of years back but seem to have sunk back into oblivion. 

I wish they'd bring Pacers back though. Spearmint Opal Fruits (NOT Starburst) with Celtic jerseys on.


----------



## AJLang (Dec 4, 2010)

Moi??? Look at pictures early  when I was a child?????I still have an advent calendar now  and so that I get my full advent calendar fix Susie doggy also has an advent calendar.......now she does try to get her calendar opened early for her treats


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 4, 2010)

I remember spangles!!  Loved the golden mint ones.  I indulged in 2 choccies during a hypo a few minutes ago.  I blame you Northy, all these pics aren't good for us!!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> I remember spangles!!  Loved the golden mint ones.  I indulged in 2 choccies during a hypo a few minutes ago.  I blame you Northy, all these pics aren't good for us!!



Sorry!  I loved Golden Mint, and also Olde English, slurp!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2010)

Day 5, the wonderful Fred Banting who started the ball rolling with insulin:






...and today's treat, some treacle toffee, slurp!


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 5, 2010)

So Alan...I ask for help to get over my chocolate craving and you post this..ha ha!
Does anyone remember the chocoalte bars 'Pink Panthers'? They tasted like Nesquick and were so thin, sometimes you got given two by mistake!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> So Alan...I ask for help to get over my chocolate craving and you post this..ha ha!
> Does anyone remember the chocoalte bars 'Pink Panthers'? They tasted like Nesquick and were so thin, sometimes you got given two by mistake!



Yes! I remember them!


----------



## katie (Dec 5, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Spangles were boiled sweets that came in a huge variety of flavours and were ubiquitous in the '60s and '70s  Then, for some reason they stopped making them - felt a bit like it might if they stopped making Mars bars or jelly babies!



Not a fan of boiled sweets!

one day can we have Riesen chocolate chews? YUM!


----------



## am64 (Dec 5, 2010)

ha brilliant thread miss this one  ....today i did sucumm to dipping in the already opened 'celebrations' tin given to us by one of the volunteers ...i had a 'funsize ' milky way and bounty and mars bar well actually they were smaller than 'funsize' more like absolutely ridiculous size .....tasted good tho ??note to am... got to get an emergency dark choco bar around for when people leave the boxes of fat and sugar as a free for all !!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 6, 2010)

Day 6, Drs Best and Banting - my heroes! 







...and today's treat, the late, lamented Aztec bar!


----------



## katie (Dec 6, 2010)

Never heard of that chocolate either.  Are these your old favourites? 

This is random but... how do you pronounce the word 'lamented' or 'lament'?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 6, 2010)

katie said:


> Never heard of that chocolate either.  Are these your old favourites?
> 
> This is random but... how do you pronounce the word 'lamented' or 'lament'?



Lah-men-tud


----------



## katie (Dec 6, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Lah-men-tud



Thanks, was wondering whether it was that or lay-ment


----------



## martindt1606 (Dec 6, 2010)

Are you sure its not Armstrong and Miller???

Got To Go "Forgot to put the bins out!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2010)

Day 7, the first insulin syringe:






...and today's treat, a giant toblerone!


----------



## katie (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow cool, I want a replica syringe  Then I could show a comparison when people say "omg, you have to inject?!".
I'm actually surprised the needle isn't longer.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 7, 2010)

katie said:


> Wow cool, I want a replica syringe  Then I could show a comparison when people say "omg, you have to inject?!".
> I'm actually surprised the needle isn't longer.



That looks like the 3" mini version to me. I'm sure they went up to 12"?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2010)

katie said:


> Wow cool, I want a replica syringe  Then I could show a comparison when people say "omg, you have to inject?!".
> I'm actually surprised the needle isn't longer.



I think one of the worst aspects in the very early days was the huge amounts of insulin they had to inject - 5cc!


----------



## AJLang (Dec 7, 2010)

would anyone mind if I ate the whole toblerone bar please?????


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2010)

AJLang said:


> would anyone mind if I ate the whole toblerone bar please?????



Help yourself! There's plenty more on google!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2010)

Day 8, a glucagon emergency kit (must remember to get one!):






...and today's treat, a vanilla slice, slurp!


----------



## AJLang (Dec 8, 2010)

This advent calendar is bordering on cruel all these yummy things to eat so near and yet so far from my little mouthOk I admit that when it's comes to talking my mouth isn't so little. northener this advent calendar is brilliant


----------



## Steff (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes i agree very cruel hehe, one of my faves is/was vanilla slice


----------



## katie (Dec 8, 2010)

That glucagon kit looks evil!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2010)

Day 9. a squirrel in a sharps bin (ish):






...and today's treat, a battenburg cake!


----------



## Steff (Dec 9, 2010)

M M M not had batternburg cake in yonks, used to have it as a kid with cream on, ohhh those days.......


----------



## gail1 (Dec 9, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Day 9. a squirrel in a sharps bin (ish):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



battenburg mmmmm drooling at mouth now


----------



## martindt1606 (Dec 9, 2010)

Anyone have a good recipe for squirrel - how about a nice risotto?


----------



## Steff (Dec 9, 2010)

martindt1606 said:


> Anyone have a good recipe for squirrel - how about a nice risotto?



walkers made squirrel taste ok when they brough out the squirrel crisps lol


----------



## katie (Dec 9, 2010)

You can keep the batternburg cake, I don't like it


----------



## KateR (Dec 9, 2010)

katie said:


> You can keep the batternburg cake, I don't like it



Hubby's favourite! Thankfully I find it too sweet.


----------



## katie (Dec 10, 2010)

It's my mum's fav too  she loves marzipan.  

I only started to like marzipan last year when I made it myself, homemade is sooo much nicer than the bought stuff!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 10, 2010)

Day 10, a hugely successful person with diabetes - Sir Steve Redgrave:







...and today's treat, a giant pork pie!


----------



## Steff (Dec 10, 2010)

oooooh delish chop brown sauce and a piece of melton mowbrays pork pie x


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 10, 2010)

NOW WE'RE TALKING PROPER FOOD!

Mmmmmmm. Pork Pies! And it's saturday tomorrow! 

(resist, Andy, resist!)


----------



## Northerner (Dec 11, 2010)

Day 11, some nice low-carb pickled eggs...






...and today's treat a big tin of Quality Street - bags I get the green triangles!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 12, 2010)

Day 12, a hypo alert dog in training:






...and today's treat, a selection of quality Russian vodkas


----------



## katie (Dec 12, 2010)

Ooh ive missed loads.

Again you can keep the pie, dont eat red meat.  But the quality streets and vodka make up for it


----------



## AJLang (Dec 13, 2010)

What a cute puppy, absolutely gorgeous.  I've done nothing but think of pork pies since you posted that picture.....but have managed to resist so far.  The voda pictures are cruel for me to see - my Polish friends had this delicious flavoured frozen vodkas, they went down so easily that I lost track of how many I'd drunk..................this was nearly 10 years ago but I still have the memory of how ill I was afterwards


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 13, 2010)

AJLang said:


> ..................this was nearly 10 years ago but I still have the memory of how ill I was afterwards



I thought that you were going to say that you've only just come round after 10 years!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 13, 2010)

Baby Muppet (daughter) wants to know what behind day 13?????

Oh and can she have the puppy, and as she's not diabetic she says she might as well take on the treats as well..  Exception of the batternberg cake  something strangly she doesn't  like in life


----------



## Northerner (Dec 13, 2010)

Day 13, a human pancreas:






...and today's treat, a knickerbocker glory!


----------



## cazscot (Dec 13, 2010)

Hubby would devour that pork pie in one go


----------



## martindt1606 (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry Alan this one I don't like  - brings back painful memories of my operation in May - and the resulting months of recovery.

cannot think of any treat that would offset that period - not even winning Euro Millions after roll over....


----------



## Northerner (Dec 13, 2010)

martindt1606 said:


> Sorry Alan this one I don't like  - brings back painful memories of my operation in May - and the resulting months of recovery.
> 
> cannot think of any treat that would offset that period - not even winning Euro Millions after roll over....



Sorry Martin, didn't mean to bring back those memories


----------



## Steff (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh dear me not a fan either hehe, but thats ok first thing i have disliked


----------



## KateR (Dec 13, 2010)

Now that does bring back happy memories of going down to our local milk bar (that gives my age away) and sharing a knickerbocker glory with my two best friends and asking for three spoons cos we could only afford the one between us.


----------



## AJLang (Dec 14, 2010)

Yum yum  my dad used to take my brother and I for knickerbocker glories at the local Wimpey when mum was at work!  Wow that picture does bring back good memories, thank you!!!!


----------



## alisonz (Dec 14, 2010)

I love this picture really made me chuckle lol


----------



## Northerner (Dec 14, 2010)

Day 14, the chemical structure of Metformin:







...and today's treat, treacle pudding and custard


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 14, 2010)

Why, thankyou, Northey! 

There's me struggling to work up the enthusiasm to cook my evening meal and you show me THAT! It makes me want to just pop out to the local eatery instead and get myself a full slap up meal with a pud! 

But I won't, I bet lucy123 would bend my ear!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2010)

Day 15, a river trout. Why? Read the Tale of Hans Christian Hagedorn:

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2009/11/tales-of-hans-christian-hagedorn.html






...and today's treat, a pile of profiteroles


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2010)

Day 16, an insulin pump:






...and today's treat, a yule log!


----------



## Steff (Dec 16, 2010)

MmM abit of a catch up , im shocked the prifiteroles didnt get more attention hehe

Yule log is my fave xmas dessert of all times


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2010)

Steffie said:


> MmM abit of a catch up , im shocked the prifiteroles didnt get more attention hehe
> 
> Yule log is my fave xmas dessert of all times



Mine too! Might have to treat myself to one - haven't had one for ages!


----------



## Steff (Dec 16, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Mine too! Might have to treat myself to one - haven't had one for ages!



Nor me lol, my son will only eat yule log as a dessert so already have him a mini M&S one in.x


----------



## KateR (Dec 16, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Yule log is my fave xmas dessert of all times



Asda do a triple choc one for ?2. Mmmmmm


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2010)

KateR said:


> Asda do a triple choc one for ?2. Mmmmmm



But my nearest ASDA is 40mins walk away! Still, I suppose I'd need a BIG reward for walking all that way!


----------



## katie (Dec 17, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Mine too! Might have to treat myself to one - *haven't had one for ages!*



Since last Christmas?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2010)

Day 17, some kitchen scales:






...and today's treat, a huge pile of Lindor Lindt chocolates, drooooooooool! 






(No, that's not my house )


----------



## KateR (Dec 17, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Day 17, some kitchen scales:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pity, I was thinking of rushing round, LOL.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2010)

KateR said:


> Pity, I was thinking of rushing round, LOL.



It's no good, I'm going to have to treat myself to some or I'll go mad!


----------



## Steff (Dec 17, 2010)

pmsl Alan this calender is proving very bad for you lol...must say i've had a box of lindt the ones in the red box 3 years ago for my birthday and i found them to sickly x Ill have the strawberries instead x


----------



## katie (Dec 17, 2010)

I'd rather have a bar of cadbury's to be honest


----------



## Lauren (Dec 17, 2010)

Ooh my favourite chocolate! Yum!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2010)

Day 18, a graph of action profiles of insulins (note the difference between NPH and glargine/lantus C4!):






...and today's treat, steak pie, chips, carrots, peas and broccoli!


----------



## FM001 (Dec 18, 2010)

That steak pie and chips was definitely your dinner last night Northerner!


----------



## KateR (Dec 18, 2010)

Wish it could be mine.LOL


----------



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2010)

Day 19, some glucotabs and glucogel:






...and today's treat, a waffle with jam and cream


----------



## Steff (Dec 19, 2010)

yuk that waffle looks nasty.... ill have yesterdays savoury option lol x


----------



## Lauren (Dec 19, 2010)

Ych a fi! Glucotabs!

The waffle looks tasty though


----------



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2010)

Lauren said:


> Ych a fi! Glucotabs!
> 
> The waffle looks tasty though



I presume that's Welsh for 'Lovely tasty glucotabs'?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2010)

Day 20, a ketone:







...and today's treat, a chocolate fountain


----------



## bev (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi Northerner,
I am not sure how - but I missed this thread - what a good idea - I hope you are not eating them all.Bev


----------



## Monica (Dec 20, 2010)

Chocolate fountain. I loved the idea, until I saw a neighbour set one up. Chocolate fondue, now that's Yum!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2010)

Day 21, John Davis of pump advocacy site http://www.input.me.uk/about-input/






...and today's treat, a pepperoni pizza


----------



## Steff (Dec 21, 2010)

M M M the dreaded pizza a bugger for BS but still lovely none the less


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2010)

Day 22, a Milly Mole:






...and today's treat, a fry up!


----------



## Steff (Dec 22, 2010)

Yum bar the black pudidng and toms that looks delighful, used to remember on a Saturday morning as a child my uncle having a massive pile of bits and pieces on his fry up , and i was  sat with my weetabix, these days neither me or him go near fryed food x


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 22, 2010)

I've managed not to look at this thread for a few days but those lindt choccies............I WANT!!  Prefer the ones with red wrappers though.


----------



## KateR (Dec 22, 2010)

You can leave the black pudding and the beans off the fryup. YUK.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 23, 2010)

Day 23, some diabetic jam:






...and today's treat, some proper jam, on toast!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 24, 2010)

Day 24, Rufus the JDRF bear:






...and today's treat - a cheeseburger!


----------



## KateR (Dec 24, 2010)

Good God. Is that real??? That would last me a week!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 24, 2010)

KateR said:


> Good God. Is that real??? That would last me a week!



It must be bigger than his stomach, surely!


----------



## gail1 (Dec 24, 2010)

drooooooooooolllllllllll
please please


----------



## Steff (Dec 24, 2010)

I assumed it was not just me who had that for my tea evey Friday


----------



## Freddie99 (Dec 24, 2010)

I want that burger. On a side note, I do have a Rufus in Brighton.


----------



## gail1 (Dec 24, 2010)

TomH said:


> I want that burger. On a side note, I do have a Rufus in Brighton.



that burger is mine hands off


----------



## Northerner (Dec 24, 2010)

Don't fight over it guys, you can all make your own 

http://www.thegianthamburger.com/


----------



## Northerner (Dec 25, 2010)

Day 25, Paul Langerhans who discovered the Islets of Langerhans where insulin is produced:







..and today's treat - Christmas dinner!


----------

